# working Bouvier news



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi To all the persons who are intrested in news and pictures about the working Bouviers from the KNPV,
Royal Dutch Policedog Org.

Look at :
www.hondensport.com

and in the last new KNPV magazin .
examination Wezep - Gelderland.

greetz,

Fokke Krottje


----------

